
There's No Such Thing as Real Vegetarians - sridca
https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/jpkk4d/this-vegan-professor-says-theres-no-such-thing-as-real-vegetarians
======
pergadad
This seems just like either a ridiculous cry for attention, or else another
philosopher that is lost in relativism.

There are many good arguments for saying vegetarianism is ethically not strong
enough (e.g. the amount of critters killed in modern agriculture) but this
ain't one.

And even then - if vegetarianism in his world is not ethically defensible then
eating animals would be even less defensible. Settle on the smaller evil and
you're good to go from the position of most ethical systems.

------
neuralRiot
He just forgot the "What if you're stranded on deserted island" argument.
Should one really waste time and attention on this?

